# Crushed Velvet



## JonnyBoy_64 (Mar 4, 2003)

i have been looking for a place where i can get crushed velvet so i can start to re-do my interior let me know of some J-Ville places if anyone knows any


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ummm dont most fabric stores have it?


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 17 2003, 02:40 AM
> *ummm dont most fabric stores have it?*


 NOT AROUND HERE!


----------



## JonnyBoy_64 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Aug 17 2003, 04:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Aug 17 2003, 04:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--A-Run_@Aug 17 2003, 02:40 AM
> *ummm dont most fabric stores have it?*


NOT AROUND HERE![/b][/quote]
here either lol


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JonnyBoy_64_@Aug 16 2003, 07:29 PM
> *i have been looking for a place where i can get crushed velvet so i can start to re-do my interior let me know of some J-Ville places if anyone knows any*


 ask wired 62


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz+Aug 17 2003, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (deez nutz @ Aug 17 2003, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JonnyBoy_64_@Aug 16 2003, 07:29 PM
> *i have been looking for a place where i can get crushed velvet so i can start to re-do my interior let me know of some J-Ville places if anyone knows any*


ask wired 62 [/b][/quote]
DOES HE SALE IT WHOLE SALE?


----------



## JonnyBoy_64 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stankin85+Aug 17 2003, 05:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (stankin85 @ Aug 17 2003, 05:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOES HE SALE IT WHOLE SALE?[/b][/quote]
i hope so...that would be nice


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JonnyBoy_64+Aug 17 2003, 06:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JonnyBoy_64 @ Aug 17 2003, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope so...that would be nice[/b][/quote]
I SENT HIM A PM ABOUT 30 MIN AGO...STILL NOTHING, HE MIGHT NOT BE LOGGED ON.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

check pm's men,,i just got home from a day at tha beach


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Aug 17 2003, 06:47 PM
> *check pm's men,,i just got home from a day at tha beach *


 MUST BE NICE TO HAVE ACCESS TO A BEACH!






J/K


----------



## scrapinnj (Aug 5, 2003)

im going to the garment district in nyc next tuesday i will take pics of wut i can find if anyone needs anything let me know and i iwll be glad to pick it up for you since i work 5 blocks away


----------



## oscy O (May 22, 2003)

hey i only know of a website thats were i oder all my velour material its megalowrider.com i hope its some help 4 u. peace


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

THANKS ALOT.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Walmart


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 23 2005, 12:06 AM
> *Walmart
> [snapback]2764154[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

ISNT THAT CRUSH THAT GETS U ITCHY


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

www.miamicorp.com


----------



## Rangerpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Hancock Fabrics carries Crush. You can find some of the common colours in store, and a few more online. Think they only have 5 or so colors on their site, so if you're wanting an obscure colour, probably won't be able to get it from them.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

that megalowrider.com site is great...ive been looking for purple swirl for a while now...they got it for 10.99 a yard...not bad at all


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

keystone bros.


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

I can get it for about 10 a yard maybe cheaper I am in GA about 45 minutes from jaxs..


CZarr :biggrin:


----------

